# Best swim diaper?



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

What's the best swim diaper?

I am specifically looking at Motherease's swim dipes versus Bummis.

However, other suggestions are welcome.

If it matters, the 3 babies in question are all boys, all about 19lbs, and 8 mos., 7 mos., and 11 mos.

Thanks!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I use Bummis cotton covers, which I think is exactly the same as the swim diaper and they work great.







They stay on and are really easy to get off a wet, wriggly baby!

A


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't like velcro on swim diapers personally- it snags ME. I liked the Imse Vimse Swim Diapers for dd.

-Angela


----------



## lajn (Jun 10, 2007)

I have both a Motherease and a Bummis swim diaper. Both work well, but I prefer the Motherease because I like snaps better than velcro. It also seems to dry a little faster.


----------



## pamama (May 22, 2005)

We had an Imse Vimse swim diaper for ds. Actually we still have it! LOL! I really liked it. For dd we just used the 2 piece swim suits with built in swim diapers. We got one from One Step Ahead and another from Babies R Us. I know people who just use a regular PUL wrap with no absorbant diaper inside and it worked just fine.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I've only used the Bummis but I liked it.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamama* 
We had an Imse Vimse swim diaper for ds. Actually we still have it! LOL! I really liked it. For dd we just used the 2 piece swim suits with built in swim diapers. We got one from One Step Ahead and another from Babies R Us. I know people who just use a regular PUL wrap with no absorbant diaper inside and it worked just fine.

This reminded me that I've used both a BG 2.0 and FB without inserts and that works great too.

A


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

I used the Bummis Swimmis all last summer with no problems at all.


----------



## Mel L (Sep 9, 2006)

Personally, I like the pull-on swim diapers best. The ones with velcro or snaps just don't seem secure enough to me. We have been using wee wave (target) and I play (R Us stores) for 3 years without a single problem on my son. These will hold liquid, but they don't let in pool water. I introduced my sil to these, and she has been using them on her triplet girls for two years.


----------



## chpiper (Jul 2, 2007)

I like pull up style, too...Diaperaps are our favorite.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mel L* 
Personally, I like the pull-on swim diapers best. The ones with velcro or snaps just don't seem secure enough to me. We have been using wee wave (target) and I play (R Us stores) for 3 years without a single problem on my son. These will hold liquid, but they don't let in pool water. I introduced my sil to these, and she has been using them on her triplet girls for two years.

Swim diapers aren't designed to hold liquid. They are just supposed to keep poo in not pee.

-Angela


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Swim diapers aren't designed to hold liquid. They are just supposed to keep poo in not pee.

-Angela

The health department is only concerned about poo which is why the above is true. Pee is sterile.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

I just use a fuzzi bunz without an insert


----------



## lolo'smom (Dec 30, 2006)

We have the Imse Vimse and love em!


----------



## Jen_in_NH (Jul 16, 2007)

I've used the ones from Target with my 10 month old, and they're great! And they're on clearance now.....


----------



## Abbielw (Nov 25, 2007)

I have both the Imse Vimse and the Fuzzi Bunz swim diapers. I like them both...the FB tend to fit her legs snugger, so I was more comfortable with those in pools (as she always seems to do that while we are swimming).

But the Imse Vimse are so cute and have cute tops (if you have a girl!)


----------



## mom2rory (Dec 24, 2007)

I have tried Diaperaps, Imse Vimse, Swimmi (by Bummi) and Kushies and I actually like the Kushies the best. It has velcro and ties. I just wish it came in cuter patterns, but the price is right.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jen_in_NH* 
I've used the ones from Target with my 10 month old, and they're great! And they're on clearance now.....

















Not here! Here all the summer stuff is being put out.

-Angela


----------



## bbraymom (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chpiper* 
I like pull up style, too...Diaperaps are our favorite.









I like diaperaps too. Theyelastic is nice and snug and they fit my chunky baby well


----------

